

MPAA Pulls “Popcorn Time” Repositories Off GitHub - ninthfrank07
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-pulls-popcorn-time-off-github-140711/

======
erkose
None of the exhibits in the takedown notice claiming "Popcorn Time Playing
<Movie>" demonstrate any association between the exhibit and Popcorn Time.
They could be from any streaming service.

